# How many wifes or girlfriends hunt/fish?



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Any of the OGF members have significant others,wifes,girlfrriends, that fish or hunt together?

If not, would you enjoy your wifes company, or not?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My wife likes perch fishing with me on Erie. For the last couple of years she hasn't gone as we have a little one whose not quite ready for the big pond. And yes I enjoy having her out there with me...my nephew used to call her "minnow woman" as she sat between him and the minnow bucket one trip and had to fish out his minnows for him...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kobra03 (Jun 28, 2012)

My wife is my fishng buddy. She gets mad whenever she can't go. I enjoy having her as my fishing buddy as she is my bestfriend.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

My wife used to always fish with me, should would bluegill fish while I would bass fish from the shore. She would get bored soon and I would make her stay out longer than she wanted and eventually stopped fishing with me all together. Late last year I bribed her to come back out with me by catching up on the honey do list and she is slowly enjoying coming back out with me and I've learned to pack it in sooner when she is with me. It has its ups and downs but I enjoy it for the most part unless the fishing is really slow and then she becomes a boring talk machine.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

My Wife loves to get out and fish with me... haven't got her in the stand yet, pry never will... she's not a hunter.
She has the boat record Crappie(15 in) and Bluegill(11 in)... She's just got that knack of knowing when to set the hook, and often outfishes me(yeah i hear about it too!). She dosn't like Bass fishing near as much as Crappie or Gills though... she's in it for the action and the nature. Picks out her own setups and ties them on. I still have to pinch the worm in tiny pieces though if we are dropshottin for gills/Perch.
I love spending days out on the water with her... im usually a solo fisherman when shes not with me... and she gets it(usually) when i just need a day by myself too.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I just bought my wife a new rod in the hopes she will go with me. I hope she makes it a point to fish with me more often. Only problem is she usually outfishes me!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Two of my Girlfriends want to go Ice Fishing with me. Since the Ice is so sucky this year, I will probably have to wait until next year to take them. One of them wants to shoot my Pistol - so I am guessing that she will want to try Hunting, eventually.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Jigging Jim said:


> One of them wants to shoot my Pistol - .


If you're planning on taking them both at the same time I definitely would not hand one of them a pistol.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

HawgHunter said:


> If you're planning on taking them both at the same time I definitely would not hand one of them a pistol.


 That was a good one!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

My wife loves to go fishing with me, and i love to have her with me. She has put a hurting on me a couple couple of times. She caught these 2 blue cats the same night about 20 minutes apart. One weighed 34 and the other 40.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

NO! Id find a new hobby if she did! 

My wife told me her hobby is "shopping" LOL


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

My wife is a fair weather angler who I love having on my boat if only for the entertainment value. She baits her own hook...using my needle nose pliers!  

The hardest part for me is remembering to buy her fishing license every year. A few years ago we were bass fishing on Erie near Put-In-Bay and she got busted for no license. She told the officer it was my job to make sure she had a fishing license...and she was right!! The officer looked at the embarrassment on my face and just smiled. She still got ticketed...but I paid the fine and we still laugh about it to this day.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

My wife despises fishing and hunting and I wouldn't have it any other way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

My girlfriend loves fishing for anything. The last two years for her bday she actually wanted to go fishing. She also loves shooting her bow but hasn't been in a stand in the last few years. The only problem that she has is she won't bait her own hook when she just has gotten her nails done....smh


----------



## jessmr (Aug 15, 2011)

I am the wife. And let me tell you my husband goes crazy cause I am the one dragging him out all the time! We stay out all night catfishing, go out during the days for all fish, and go for steelhead in the winter... as long as its over 40* because HE won't go in colder weather! I am the one who ties the knots, puts on the lures and baits and what not. And then when another angler comes by to chat, they go straight to him, thinking I'm that whiny wife or girl that got drug along for the trip! We laugh about it every time we are out!

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

rustyfish said:


> My wife despises fishing and hunting and I wouldn't have it any other way.


That is the best so far rustyfish. 
My wife loves to fish and I have never been out in our Erie boat that she is not with me. She is fine with any task from baiting harnesses to handling the boat and truly loves to fish, but does not hunt. My three youngest daughters love to both hunt and fish, and none of them needs a man along to help. My 18 year old got her first deer this year, my 22 year old has shot several, and my 17 year old is the best archer of the three but is quite picky and already a trophy hunter, or wants to be one. They all love to bird hunt as well and they will clean them, which I despise doing. Times seem a bit different these days as dads seem to spend more time with daughters than when I was growing up and daughters seem to get involved in more diverse things than in those days as well. I think it is a good thing myself and have every bit as much fun outdoors with the girls as with anyone.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

kobra03 said:


> My wife is my fishng buddy. She gets mad whenever she can't go. I enjoy having her as my fishing buddy as she is my bestfriend.


X2, and as it should be. My wife hunts with me, too. She even helps cleaning fish and cutting deer, but, she won't gut 'em.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

My wife is my fishing partner and my tournament partner. It helps when it's time for a new boat because she usually agrees. Has made our relationship a lot stronger. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

When I first met my wife 10-12 years ago she had hardly been fishing. At first she wouldn't touch a worm, let alone a fish, lol. A lot has changed since then. Now she rigs her own pole, baits the hook with what ever, Takes the fish off the hook. I wouldn't think about going fishing without her. In fact, we usually plan vacations around fishing. Only problem is she usually does better that me. I could post a bunch of photos but Ill just post just one. This was caught off of islamorada florida. Her arms were too tired to hold the fish. Her PB salt water....


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

my wife usually outfishes me when we go fishing. we both are retireing this year, so we will have more time to fish. she is my favorite fishing partner.


----------



## Anziosaint (Apr 5, 2013)

I go fishing to get some time to myself...... Thank god the wife doesn't care to fish!!!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I enjoy fishing and hunting with my wife. I should do it more often since she likes it so much.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Yup my wife is an excellent jig fisherman. Loves to pick out her own baits but always plays it down when she out fishes me because she says, "you picked the spot, species, handed me the rod all I did was catch the fish" Little does she know how hard that part is. She has even ice fished with me several times. The only problem is she does get cold easy so trips are short or never in cold weather. And the fear of snakes keeps her away from wading trips most times.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

My wife fishes with me all year round from spring wades to ice fishing. Last week we were ice fishing and she had a nice crappie to the hole. It came unbuttoned and without hesitation she went in the hole elbow deep grabbed it and tossed it on the ice.  fished a couple more hours without a complaint. She's awsome. She hunts everything from deer to rabbits to squirrel with and without me. She has txted me pictures of squirrels she has shot on her own and fish she has caught while I'm at work. I think it's great and wouldn't have it Any other way. I couldn't imagine having a wife who didn't share my passion for the out doors.

And yes she usually out fishes me and she makes sure I know it too.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

fishintechnician said:


> My wife fishes with me all year round from spring wades to ice fishing. Last week we were ice fishing and she had a nice crappie to the hole. It came unbuttoned and without hesitation she went in the hole elbow deep grabbed it and tossed it on the ice.  fished a couple more hours without a complaint. She's awsome. She hunts everything from deer to rabbits to squirrel with and without me. She has txted me pictures of squirrels she has shot on her own and fish she has caught while I'm at work. I think it's great and wouldn't have it Any other way. I couldn't imagine having a wife who didn't share my passion for the out doors.
> 
> And yes she usually out fishes me and she makes sure I know it too.


I witnessed her reaching down the hole and grabbing the fish that almost got away. It was pretty bad a$$!


----------



## rc51 (Apr 28, 2009)

My wife fishes with me all the time. We enjoy being on the water together. Even in the cold









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

My wife and girls like to fish but they won't take fish off the hook. If we are using minnows they will bait the hook but not worms. My little boat is too small so we fish from shore if they all want to go and I don't even bother taking a rod for me. My son on the other hand doesn't have the patience to fish and says he hates it. Maybe some day he'll come around. As the kids get older I hope my wife will fish more as the kids get older and busy with their own stuff. She really is the person I like to spend time with the most.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

Nubes said:


> NO! Id find a new hobby if she did!
> 
> My wife told me her hobby is "shopping" LOL


if she fished then you could save a lot of money ,don't you think? and it wouldn't hurt that bad.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

my girl goes with me all the time ,but doesn't handle any bait or fish or other stinky stuff.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

My Wife will go Hunting with Me for anything but Deer, hates to sit still or quiet that long, She also loves to go fishing


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

My wife fishes with me 3-4 times a week. It's great we both like doing it.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

This brings up some memories. I have ended 3 relationships from my canoe in the middle of the Scioto somewhere. I got married a couple years ago. My wife tries to get into fishing and she will go every now and then. We are currently starting a pilot program with Fishintechinicians wife. Hopefully I can get my wife out more. I don't expect her to go elbow deep in the ice or become half the frog catcher she is but hey just getting her focused on something other than my to-do list would be a plus.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

The wife will go with me sometimes as long as its not crazy terrain or theres crazy bugs. She likes going out on the boat but even is shes is catching fish she'll end up reading the book she brought. Also hates the sound of fish floping in the cooler lol.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

My wife loves to fish and she's my best fishing partner. Most times she out fishes me and I like telling myself that I let her but I know better. She can't take the cold and dislikes the night fishing. Something about things that go bump in the night and bats getting in her hair.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

My wife never fished until we started dating. One of our first dates I took her ice fishing and she kicked my butt. She will go in the boat in the warme months and prefers we fish for crappie or go to the river for bass. I can usually get her out for a couple musky trolling trips her biggest is 40".


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

My wife goes fishing with me a few times a year. Normally she lays on the back desk of the boat and has the radio on and fishes for about 30 minutes once I start to catch them. Her parents own some of the land I hunt on and she keeps saying once our boys get old enough to go hunting she wants to come too. It's fun to go with her once in a while, I still enjoy my days by myself just as much.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

My girlfriend is actually my tourney partner. And my competitor on a local river series we fish in. She gets just as excited as I do. I still have trouble convincing her my reasoning for spending so much money on the boat and gear tho. Lol


----------



## Breakaway (Jun 14, 2006)

My girlfriend loves to fish. She'll bait her own hook but refuses to handle catfish. I may get her a fish gripper for Valentines day . Its great she'll go anywhere anytime with me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

My wife is very good at fly fishing, we have waded a number of rivers together and she has caught a decent amount of fish on each outing. While she has never hunted, she is very proficient and accurate with a handgun.


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks like I'm not the only one who's wife is THE BEST IN THE BOAT. 

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

My wife fished with me when we were just dating alot. She does not fish any more, almost never. We don't do a lot together but I see here couple times a week usually.


----------



## Rumble (Apr 25, 2012)

My wife goes out several times a year with me to fish...We always take a weeks vacation and head to NC for a week of fishing.


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

Before I was with my girlfriend, I'd say I went fishing maybe 5-10 times a year. Now because of her however, that number is probably between 50-100 times per year. She Is my best fishing buddy hands down. It's our favorite thing to do together . Well, maybe 2nd, lol. Her sisters got her a flask for her birthday that was personally engraved to say "fishin chick". The past 3 years we've been to O'sullivan Lake outfitter in ontario where she's caught Pike, Lake trout, walleye, and perch. Her 2 biggest Pike were 13 & 14 Lbs respectively. She also has her own 2 person yak that we take to AEP where we portage through multiple lakes to catch bass and blue gill. Thats one of her favorite fishing activities. This winter we've already been ice fishing in west harbor and E55th St. marina in CLE> She is a trooper out on the ice. When I took 3 guys perch fishing with us they were amazed at how good she was keeping up with the "guys" , one of my buddies was like '"WOW, SHe baits her own minnows And takes her fish off the hook!"


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

My bride of 28 years has always fished with me! I love it. She and I have competed in a number of walleye tournaments/circuits over the years. As we have gotten older she has regulated herself to the self proclaimed fairweather fisherman. She does her thing now in April/Oct-Nov when I am out chasing the big girls. So if your out on a nice Saturday out of Huron give me & Mrs. Hogg a holler on channel 79!


----------



## Anziosaint (Apr 5, 2013)

Well..... Now I know who all these guys are I see on the lakes fishing side by side with a woman. Me and my fishing buddies (MEN) have been wondering for years. I love my wife and my family and they get time on the boat too, I sold my stratos 201 pro xl to get a skeeter fish and ski, but ripping lips is for dad and his GUY friends to scratch, cuss, fart and even talk about that cute waitress at the restaurant from last week. Good for you guys though.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I found out my wife was pregnant with my eldest on a fishing trip to Pointe au Baril Ontario. We were fishing in a small bay and she hooked a small pike. Once we got the fish in the boat my wife upchucked from the smell of the fish. First episode of morning sickness. She had planned it to be a little more romantic but the smelly fish spoiled her plans. Funny we think that child was concieved on a fishing trip two months earlier....


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

The first time I took my then girlfriend, current wife perching we were in my 22' boat in 3-5's on Erie. Well, she still married me and never said a word when I wanted to buy a bigger boat!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm kind if glad my wife doesn't like fishing. Gives me a chance to get out of the house by myself or with a friend


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> Two of my Girlfriends want to go Ice Fishing with me. Since the Ice is so sucky this year, I will probably have to wait until next year to take them. One of them wants to shoot my Pistol - so I am guessing that she will want to try Hunting, eventually.


The other day, that Girlfriend that wants to shoot my Pistol was hinting about wanting to go Hunting some day.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

My Girlfriend goes with me. She is just learning so its extra work but still fun. She is still getting use to ice growing and we went out on Erie this past weekend (that freaked her out a little lol)

This is Wingfoot yesterday


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Those are some nice fish!


----------



## Anziosaint (Apr 5, 2013)

Yea! I was thinking the same thing Jim! Made me hungry!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

My wife fishes with me if the weather is nice or we go camping for the weekend so she can be dropped back off & sit around the fire. Forget the real early spring & late fall / ice fishing!! She hasn't hunted with me for 20+ years, but never says a word if I want to go. She'll help fillet fish or cut up / freeze deer, but doesn't care to actually hunt. 33 years with the same one, I think I'll keep her.
My girlfriend on the other hand ................. : )


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Jigging Jim said:


> Those are some nice fish!


Lol she caught so many her hand started to hurt. As long as the heater is on she is good to go. Going to have her buy the next batch of propane. Burned up a bottle in a day. I don't use that much in 5 trips.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

I can still take a wiz on the boat faster then her......she's getting good at that too! :disapointed:


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

No thanks. That's MY time to meditate and for male bonding.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

She loves to fish and wants a bigger boat . What can be bad from that ?? LOves the ice fishing as well . attached is a picture of 2 12lbers she caught back to back . 

Dwayne


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

My wife fishes Lake Erie with me. Getting her out of bed early in the a.m. can be a struggle.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

My wife likes to fish with me from time to time.......


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

My wife will fish at the drop of a hat. Best fishing buddy i ever had. Dont need wife's permission, don't care what time of day, or what kind of weather. But she is fine with me going with my friends when ever and for how ever long. Good ,patient fisherman. I'd put her skills up to any fisherman i know. She had a great teacher. LOL!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Mine enjoys going to Greenup dam for the variety. She likes how the fish are "just there all of a sudden" when she started using lures. A nice big Wiper is her next goal


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

No, and I like it that way. To each their own, whatever makes all of us happy


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My wife definitely doesn't want to have anything to do with hunting, she will go fishing only on occasion if I twist her arm.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

My wife has been my fishing(tourni) partner ever since I showed her how to use the gear and now she also wants her own 12 gauge so she can go pheasant hunting with me. I love it and having her with me. She is my best friend and I cant rthink of anyone else I would rather spend time with on the water or out in the woods. thanks Kim...Love Ya.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

My 2nd wife fished and bow hunted as long as there was no weather then I had to stop, I hated it. When she started dating her boss and wanted out it was a blessing. I do like to fish and shoot with my daughter. Third wife wants nothing to do with any of it but she likes for me to go and I do sometimes every week end for months as long as the grass gets cut and lately she enen wants to do that. I am with Rusty on page one.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Mine absolutely hates hunting, she has fished in the past but doesn't anymore. She will occasionally go out on the boat while we fish though... 

In a way it would be nice if she enjoyed it but its also nice getting away....

Sent from my LG-LS855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

My wife likes to fish with me but my girlfriend does not . Kidding...neither one likes to fish.


----------

